# Chevron Transport Corporation



## Jørn Bank Jørgensen (Dec 27, 2012)

I served as 3rd. and 2nd. Engineer at Chevron Transport Corporation during the seventies.
I joint the S/S Chevron Transporter November 21. 1973 in Aden. I left the S/S Ralph B. Johnson and the Company in Perth Amboy, New Jersey June 25th. 1979.
I was also onboard the S/S Howard G. Vesper, George M. Keller, Chevron Frankfurt and Chevron Genoa.

I am looking for old Shipmates...


----------



## Jørn Bank Jørgensen (Dec 27, 2012)

I served as 3rd. and 2nd. Engineer at Chevron Transport Corporation during the seventies.
I joint the S/S Chevron Transporter November 21. 1973 in Aden. I left the S/S Ralph B. Johnson and the Company in Perth Amboy, New Jersey June 25th. 1979.
I was also onboard the S/S Howard G. Vesper, George M. Keller, Chevron Frankfurt and Chevron Genoa.
Officers was from all Western Europe (most from Scandinavia) and crew from India, South Korea or from The Philippines.

I am looking for old Shipmates.


----------

